
Azure Storage Impacted - electricEmu
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/
======
badthingfactory
Azure WebSites are dependent on Azure Storage and our application has been
restarting all day long. Our customers are not happy. I find it interesting
that they are just now admitting to this issue. Does anyone else have major
issues with Azure or is it just us? It's not just today, this occurs on a
weekly basis. I would guess we have random app restarts at least twice per
week. Every time we reach out to MS, they say "sorry, Azure storage reset"...
whatever that means.

Our internal logging indicates our server has restarted 9 Times in the past 24
hours.

4:13AM, 4:14AM, 4:15AM, 4:35AM, 10:05AM, 1:15PM, 6:09PM, 9:11PM, and 11:33PM -
all UTC.

~~~
electricEmu
Interesting enough, we haven't had an issue with production running systems.
We're unable to provision new systems and perform some management operations
in our storage accounts. It's not too bad so far though.

I do find it interesting that so much more information is on the status page
than Amazon lists.

~~~
vikestep
Same symptoms here, production is running fine, but we aren't able to view the
storage accounts directly or do most things in the azure portal.

